
Airspace over Riga Airport closed over lost drone - lucgommans
https://www.leta.lv/eng/home/important/157BDF14-C483-46FB-A2A5-BB89863B4A2F/
======
lucgommans
More info in a Dutch article on Tweakers (presumably from an article in
Latvian that was linked): They have four planes and six vehicles looking for
it, all carrying equipment that would allow them to control the drone again.
One flight from China had to divert to another airport. People have reported
sightings but they still can't find it.

